# HIVI F8 (pair)



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

yes this is my auction for a pair of HIVIF8's. I had them playing from 80hz - 2k in my doors. More or less my journey to trying HIVI and it was a great journey!

Hivi F8 | eBay


----------

